# Still somewhat dissociated but happy



## MidwestMike (Dec 17, 2014)

Suffering from DPD is a scary and mind changing thing but in life we learn to over come our fears which make us stronger individuals. I am still not 100% recovered but I am happy. Yes at times the world may seem unreal or I have irrational paranoia and anxiety because of it but I learn to be strong and not let DPD control my life. My anxiety might not be away but I can say I am happy which is really all I want out of life.


----------



## Sa-lB (Jul 16, 2013)

I think that kind of positive attitude will get you far.

Keep being positive


----------

